# Apple TV + Free + iMac



## maska59 (24 Novembre 2007)

*Bonjour à tous,*
J'ai chez moi la freebox avec la freebox HD et un iMac 24'. Je n'ai pas de TV.
J'aimerai pouvoir regarder la TV sur l'iMac car l'écran est largement assez grand pour remplacer une TV. J'ai déjà installé dentifreex, qui marche très bien, mais qui ne permet pas de zapper facilement, et il y a toujours des réglages à faire sur VLC pour avoir une image qui tienne à peu près la route. J'ai donc pensez à l'apple TV!
Je n'arrive pas à savoir si il est possible, via l'apple TV, freebox HD et l'iMac le tout raccordé, de regarder la télé avec la possibilité de zapper et sans devoir modifier la config de l'image (et en bonus avoir toutes les chaînes de free)??

*Merci pour vos réponses pour me venir en aide!  *


----------



## pim (24 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Qu'est-ce qu'Apple TV ? C'est un tout petit Mac qui fait tourner Mac OS X (sans doute Tiger, mais pas sûr) avec iTunes et une interface FrontRow (quasi identique à celle sous Léopard) qui s'ouvre systématiquement au démarrage. Apple TV permet ainsi de naviguer dans sa bibliothèque iTunes sans avoir besoin d'allumer le Mac.

Apple TV n'a pas d'écran, pour pouvoir le piloter il est nécessaire de la brancher sur une TV récente.

De plus autre point important Apple TV n'a qu'une télécommande à 6 boutons, la même télécommande que les Mac récents. Conséquence, on ne peut demander à Apple TV que ce qui est permis par les boutons de sa télécommande :


 Bouton central >|| : lecture, pause, stop, ouvrir le menu, et mise en veille si maintenu ;
 Bouton gauche << : retour vitesse 1, vitesse 2, vitesse 3, chapitre ou morceau précédent ;
 Bouton droit >> : avance vitesse 1, vitesse 2, vitesse 3, chapitre ou morceau suivant ;
 Bouton haut + : déplacement dans les menus vers le haut.
 Bouton bas - : déplacement dans les menus vers le bas.
 Bouton MENU : retour au menu, remontée dans l'arborescence des menus.

En particulier, il n'y a  pas de réglage de volume comme sur un Mac ! (un gros manque à mon avis).

Tout ce bla bla pour te faire comprendre qu'avec Apple TV, à part alléger ton portefeuille de 300 ou 400 &#8364;, tu ne pourras pas faire mieux qu'avec ton Mac. À moins que tu ne sois un(e) génie de la bidouille logicielle & matérielle, mais à ce moment là tu n'aurais sans doute pas posé la question, tu serais déjà avec ton tournevis d'une main et ton clavier de l'autre main en train de t'occuper de la bête


----------

